# Opinions, please?



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is my issue:
I use a dog trainer who is awesome, she is really great, very positive and I love what I've accomplished with Flip so far. She did our obedience training as well as beginner agilty (our last agility class is tomorrow, barring more snowstorm).

The problem is the facility. I hate it. It is a pole barn with rubber matting that is used as a dog daycare during the day. The disadvantages are: It is FREEZING, the heater barely works. The mat is slippery as heck, I've fallen 3x and Flip has fallen a few times as well. I can't run to keep instructing him, I have to do a fast walk/jog/try not to fall on my a$$ and look stupid type of thing. The black tire mat stuff also stinks horribly...it smells like a mix of urine and FERRET. Why ferret, I have no idea. It also stains Flip's fur (he is a cream) and he stinks for days. Heck, my coat and bag stink for days after we're done.

I know I can talk to my trainer about perhaps doing private sessions, but I'm sure it will cost me an arm and a leg. She will also tell me to just be patient, and that the facility will be dryer in summer.

I was thinking about switching to a nicer place, but I don't want to hurt her feelings, especially after she selected us do to that agility demo at the State Fair. 

This is where we train now, warning, there is cheesy music on the home page:
Page Title

This is where I'm interested in changing over to:
K-9 OTC


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

NO WAY???!!! That place is a daycare during the day??? How? lol


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry...anyway...the new place looks awesome. I would give it a go. Will they let you watch in on a few classes first to get a feel if you like the place or not? The school is only as good as their trainers, even if it's nice and toasty and doesn't smell like ferret. :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

just keep in mind, just because the facility isn't good looking doesn't necessarily mean that the trainers aren't great trainers. The fancy facility may have poor trainers. who knows? I'd visit the other facility and watch a few classes and stick with the place where the trainers are the best.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that it definately comes down to which trainer you're more comfortable with. 

That being said, there's got to be a place with good trainers, and a not so nasty facility. I personally wouldn't want my dog and myself falling all over the place and coming home needing a bath every time.


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

Agree I think I would just as upset if my kids came home smelling like ferret what's with that. It might be dryer in summer but then it might smell like sweaty ferret. What worse? But I agree on the whole check out the place and see how the trainers are.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I emailed the second place and they said we can come by and check it out any time. 

The daycare is outside too, but they let the dogs run around and pee/poo everywhere on that mat during the day.
Blech.

Flip is also like a living Swiffer, so he really picks up the grossness. Poor guy.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I could see that all the things you don't like about your current facility as a distraction during class, taking away from the whole session. Are you in good standing with the trainer, I mean...does she know that her facility is horrible?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> The daycare is outside too, but they let the dogs run around and pee/poo everywhere on that mat during the day.
> Blech.



Oh wow...I thought you meant it was a child daycare!!! :tongue: That's why I had such a surprised reaction. lol Sorry....:redface:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I could see that all the things you don't like about your current facility as a distraction during class, taking away from the whole session. Are you in good standing with the trainer, I mean...does she know that her facility is horrible?


I am pretty sure she just rents the facilty, so I wouldn't be opposed to telling her it's not for me. I just really like HER as a person/trainer and don't want to hurt her feelings.

She has apologized to me a few times about Flip looking so black and disasterous after class.

I just don't want to seem like a snotty poodle person, because I'm defintely not.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If she realizes the problems with her facility she shouldn't get upset about anything. Especially if you tell her that its nothing personal but all the issues you have with the facility are compromising your learning experience. She will understand :biggrin:


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank god I thought it was child day care too. Sorry.


----------

